# Noire: anyone else noticed how quiet it is?



## jjmmuir (Jun 10, 2019)

Just bought and installed NI's Noire piano. Has anyone else noticed how much quieter it is than the other pianos? Scrolling through the Komplete Kontrol previews, the volume is normal but when a patch is instantiated the piano is surprisingly quiet. Needs between 7-10db to compete with say Una Corda. Is this expected behaviour? 

I realise that I can bump the volume in Kontakt but an extra unecessary step every time I use it seems strange.

Anyone had the same experience or it is just me?


----------



## rudi (Jun 10, 2019)

I have found the same: I have a very light touch and my MIDI controller has a soft "synth" action instead of a "weighted piano" one. 

I had to hit the keys really hard to get a decent sound level. I changed the response on the piano tab > velocity to "Hardest". It suits my touch much better now. 
I love the sound and response of NOIRE after my little tweak.


----------



## jjmmuir (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks @rudi - your adjustment does work...have you found a way to change it permanently? I'm changing it from the default 'linear' to 'harder' for each patch change. i can't see anyone being pleased with the default — do you think they'll address this in an update?


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 10, 2019)

jjmmuir said:


> Thanks @rudi - your adjustment does work...have you found a way to change it permanently? I'm changing it from the default 'linear' to 'harder' for each patch change. i can't see anyone being pleased with the default — do you think they'll address this in an update?


All you need to do is make the adjustments then save the nki. I’d advise you either backup the original nki’s before overwriting them or create new nki’s by naming them something different than the originals


----------



## rudi (Jun 10, 2019)

What @jtnyc said. That's how I did as well. 
I couldn't find a way to make it a default for the entire library. 
There might be a plugin or script that could let you change the response of your MIDI controller, but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 10, 2019)

jjmmuir said:


> Thanks @rudi - your adjustment does work...have you found a way to change it permanently? I'm changing it from the default 'linear' to 'harder' for each patch change. i can't see anyone being pleased with the default — do you think they'll address this in an update?



Like the post above says, just save the nki after you’ve tweaked it out, then use that save as your standard goto (this is also the way to get rid of 8Dio’s splash screens everytime you open it). Only catch is once it’s saved you will not be able to load it into older versions of Kontakt, even if the original is made in an older version, so make a note of what version of Kontakt you open before saving.

For example, if it was made for Kontakt 5.71, and you save it in 5.81, it will not open in 5.71. But you can open it in 5.71, tweak and save it, then it will open in anything 5.71 or newer. This is another reason to save it as a different name, an not overwrite the original, as then you can always go back to the original and retweak. NI rarely ever updates their kontakt instruments once they are released (although Kontakt itself, constantly) but I have yet to find one that needed any program or sample “fixing”, so kudos to them and their quality control. Tweaking and resaving is usually your only option.


----------



## jjmmuir (Jun 10, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> Like the post above says, just save the nki after you’ve tweaked it out, then use that save as your standard goto (this is also the way to get rid of 8Dio’s splash screens everytime you open it). Only catch is once it’s saved you will not be able to load it into older versions of Kontakt, even if the original is made in an older version, so make a note of what version of Kontakt you open before saving.
> 
> For example, if it was made for Kontakt 5.71, and you save it in 5.81, it will not open in 5.71. But you can open it in 5.71, tweak and save it, then it will open in anything 5.71 or newer. This is another reason to save it as a different name, an not overwrite the original, as then you can always go back to the original and retweak. NI rarely ever updates their kontakt instruments once they are released (although Kontakt itself, constantly) but I have yet to find one that needed any program or sample “fixing”, so kudos to them and their quality control. Tweaking and resaving is usually your only option.



Thanks for this. 
Sort of eliminates the usefulness of the NI presets, which are often a good start. 
Still wondering how they got this wrong though — these extra steps are not part of my normal workflow. Every single other NI instrument matches the levels of the audio previews in komplete kontrol — all except Noire. Anyway, thanks guys.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 10, 2019)

So just bump up the track volume or put a gain plugin after Kontakt, big deal?


----------



## jjmmuir (Jun 11, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> So just bump up the track volume or put a gain plugin after Kontakt, big deal?


Perhaps not, no. Changing velocity works well also. 
But why is the volume noticeably down in the first place. Seems like a simple thing to adjust before release?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 11, 2019)

It's the aesthetic of the library NI chose to go with, I reckon.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 11, 2019)

I (sadly) don't own Noir, however I noticed the same thing with other piano libraries by NI before, especially Maverick and Gentelman I guess. Also they Clip very easily when you put the volume fader in Kontakt above -3dB. But with that an mind, as said before, a simple gain effect in the mixer track solves it.


----------



## jjmmuir (Jun 11, 2019)

I should add also, that apart from this small point — Noire is a gorgeous, gorgeous piano. I thought the particle engine was a gimmick but man, it's pure joy.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 11, 2019)

jjmmuir said:


> I should add also, that apart from this small point — Noire is a gorgeous, gorgeous piano. I thought the particle engine was a gimmick but man, it's pure joy.


No! I already liked the demos and the particle engine a lot. Don't do this to my wallet! I would probably exchange any of my current pianos for it, Una Corda for example, which is the same price, and its not like I don't enjoy this Felt Piano!


----------



## rudi (Jun 13, 2019)

I wasn't in the market for a felt piano.... but after the demos on this forum from one of the users... I bought it, and I haven't regretted it at all. Great sound (in both the Pure and Felt configurations), lots of options, superb sound quality. I love it


----------

